# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Kur virgjëria blihet 200 euro

## Coca-Cola

Evis HALILI
Shkup, 29 qershor - Virtyti blihet, madje kushton lirë. Mund të gjendet në shumë ordinanca mjekësore, sidomos në kryeqytet, por edhe në provinca. Gjinekologë që ofrojnë një himen ekstra të ri, me çmim të volitshëm, operacion pa dhimbje në një kohë rekord. Fatura që paguajnë "femrat e ndershme" për të kapërcyer të lumtura pragun e bashkëshortësisë është e vogël - vetëm 200 euro.
Femrat shqiptare kryesojnë listën e klientelës, qoftë në ordinanca maqedonase apo edhe shqiptare. Gjinekologë që kërkojnë të mbeten anonimë pohojnë se shtresat shoqërore dhe mosha e tyre janë nga më të ndryshmet, por të gjitha vijnë në një moment të njëjtë, disa javë përpara dasmës. Gjinekologët frekuentohen nga një klientelë mikse - studente, nëpunëse, shtëpiake, nga mosha 16 deri në 29 vjeç. Arsyet që i shtyjnë për të kthyer virgjërinë janë nga më të ndryshme dhe vijnë pas një raporti seksual aksidental, pas një abuzimi, pas ndarjes nga partneri, por mbi të gjitha nga frika se mungesa e himenit do të shoqërohet me pasoja fatale natën e parë të martesës.

E virgjër për 20 minuta
Një gjinekolog në Shkup pohon se ka raste kur vajzat vijnë fillimisht për të vërtetuar virgjërinë dhe kur konstatohet se himeni është humbur, ofrohet edhe opsioni i korrigjimit të tij.
"Një kërkesë e natyrshme për një femër e cila jeton ashtu si edhe shoqet e saj, ka një histori të ndërprerë intime që e pengon të vazhdojë jetën e saj. E njëjta ndodh edhe me një femër të mbuluar, e cila pas një raporti aksidental ndoshta mund të rrezikojë edhe jetën e saj kur ta kuptojnë që nuk është e virgjër", thotë një gjinekolog. Ai shton se ky është shkaku që edhe mjekët nuk ngurrojnë ta kryejnë këtë ndërhyrje humane, krahas shërbimeve të tjera në ordinancat gjinekologjike.
Çmimet për të kryer një ndërhyrje për rikthimin e virgjërisë kushtojnë nga 150 deri në 200 euro, kryhen me anestezi lokale dhe e gjithë procedura zgjat nga 20 deri në 30 minuta. Operacioni për korrigjimin e virgjërisë realizohet në shumë ordinanca në Shkup, të cilat mbi të gjitha i sigurojnë klientëve të tyre një konfidencë të plotë. Mjafton vetëm një telefonatë për të caktuar terminin me mjekun, i cili e bind klienten për lehtësinë e kryerjes së operacionit dhe garanci për përfundimin me suksesin.
Korrigjimi bëhet në mënyrë të atillë që partneri pasardhës, apo edhe bashkëshorti i ardhshëm, nuk mund të dyshojë në virgjërinë e partneres së tij. Vetëm ekzaminimi nga një gjinekolog mund të tradhtojë komplotin e një femre, duke treguar nëse himeni është fals, apo i vërtetë, thotë Ajshe Shehi, gjinekologe-akushere. Madje mjekja vëren se operacioni mund të ketë edhe pasoja të tjera anësore, sidomos me infeksione në organet gjenitale.
Sipas gjinekologes, tendenca për rikthimin e virgjërisë është pak më e dobët vitet e fundit. Ky shërbim ka qenë më e kërkuar vite më parë, por gjatë pesë viteve të fundit konstatohet se kërkesat për të korrektuar defektin janë gjithnjë e më të vogla dhe shpjegohen me një koncept më liberal ndaj jetës, femrat nuk e shohin virgjërinë si të paprekshme, kanë raporte intime me më shumë se një partner, por edhe përpara se të kurorëzohen.

Islami tolerant ndaj mëkatit
Të qenurit e virgjër sipas besimit islam, është një prej kushteve që duhet të plotësojë bashkëshortja e ardhshme, simbolizon dëlirësinë, virtytin dhe përkushtimin, ndërsa intervenimet për të kthyer virgjërinë konsiderohen si veprime të shëmtuara dhe të dënueshme. Teologu Azir Avdiu pohon se në këtë rast kemi të bëjmë me mëkat dhe mashtrim të dyfishtë - ndaj bashkëshortit dhe Zotit. Por edhe në raste kur femra nuk është e virgjër, në besimin islam ekzistojnë doza tolerance dhe sanksionet fetare nuk janë të rrepta. Mëkati mund të falet nga bashkëshorti i cili obligohet që ta fshehë ndaj opinionit defektin, nga ana tjetër bashkëshortja pasi e pranon fajin, duhet të betohet për ndershmëri dhe besnikëri ndaj tij.
"Fenomeni shihet me shqetësim kohët e fundit, tregon mungesë ndaj besimit fetar, edukatë jo të shëndoshë familjare dhe shkaktohet edhe sidomos nga propagandat e ndryshme mediatike e serialet televizive, të cilat ofrojnë një realitet bosh dhe antivlera", thotë Avdiu.

Korrigjimi i virgjërisë,
mjeshtëri e vjetër
Rikthimi i virgjërisë është një kërkesë jo vetëm e femrave të besimit islam dhe e ka zanafillën shekuj më parë. Edhe kur kanë munguar klinikat e specializuara gjinekologjike, femrat kanë arritur të çlirohen nga mëkati, duke e fshehur defektin me truke të ndryshme në organet gjenitale. Në 30 vitet e fundit, në vendet ballkanike femrat e kanë rikthyer virgjërinë me mjete primitive nga gra të quajtura "mami", në kushte shtëpiake, të cilat në mënyrën e tyre kanë realizuar operacione plastike.
Vitet e fundit, kjo procedurë është gjithnjë e më pak e sikletshme dhe nuk konsiderohet luks. Në vendet e rajonit operacioni nuk është legal, nuk mund të kryhet në klinikat shtetërore, por vetëm në ato private, derisa kushton nga 50 deri në 300 euro dhe kërkohet jo vetëm nga femra myslimane, por edhe nga të krishtera.
Shifrat për fluksin e klientelës nuk janë të sakta. Duke iu referuar spekulimeve, në çdo ordinancë kryhen të paktën nga 4 deri në pesë korrigjime në javë. Në shtetet evropiane virgjëria konsiderohet si një korrigjim estetik dhe kushton pak më shtrenjtë, nga 800 deri në 2000 euro, varësisht nga preferenca e klientes që kryesisht i përkasin vetëm besimit islam. 

http://www.ngjarjet.com/Lajme/kur-vi...ihet-200-euro/

----------


## Clauss

çoç dinte Volteri kur shkruante për virgjërinë dhe virtytet

----------


## Alienated

Yyyyyyyyy sa qejf  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Te thote pastaj jo skemi pas maredhenie, ti thuaj po ajo thuaj jo


hahahah bie n'hall.


Ehhh 20 euro sa pun qe ndreqin e sa qe prishin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alda09

Pse s'thoni te dergoj gjyshen se i pelqen te bej pak rolin e vergine?????

Ua paskan zgjidhur hallin te shkretave se duan te hane ne 100 tasa

----------


## Jack Watson

Ktu ka trashti burra! 

U bon nje ser betejash qe po humim...ne fillim dolen grate me karrier,  gra qe duan detyrime te = shtepiake, pastaj dildot...tashi ky stili i ri  :i ngrysur: . 

Kohe te veshtira po vijne per ne.

----------


## Alienated

> Ktu ka trashti burra! 
> 
> U bon nje ser betejash qe po humim...ne fillim dolen grate me karrier,  gra qe duan detyrime te = shtepiake, pastaj dildot...tashi ky stili i ri . 
> 
> Kohe te veshtira po vijne per ne.


Une kom vendos t'i boj i dhurat babes...

Ma gjeni nje klinike te tille se e coj mamin ta rregullojne nje cik se s'i dihet mos i ka krisur ne krye plakut tem t'ja boje nje virgjereshe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

> Une kom vendos t'i boj i dhurat babes...
> 
> Ma gjeni nje klinike te tille se e coj mamin ta rregullojne nje cik se s'i dihet mos i ka krisur ne krye plakut tem t'ja boje nje virgjereshe


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  hahaha

----------


## Blue_sky

Aman, si na e shpifen keto gazetarucet duke u marre me vaginat e femrave dhe prerogativet e tyre personale. Mire iu a bejne perderisa ndeshin meshkuj hipokrite qe dhe pse s'kane lene kurve pa vajtur, kane aq fytyre sa t'i kerkojne llogari femres dhe per te kaluaren. Po keto duhen peshtyre ne surrat.
Kush e ruan e ruan per qejf e principe te veta, kush s'e ruan poashtu s'e ruan per qejf te vet. Keto jane gjera personale ne te cilat s'ka askush te drejten te perflase.

----------


## BaBa

*ahahah

200 euro thot, po 1 ore ti vihesh ti  besh qefin e ke fut ne kllapa 



shnet.*

----------


## OO7

Me kete qe lexova i humbi kuptimi *kulmit te kokfortesise*, *te ngulesh kembe se e ke mamin e virgjer,* tashme edhe keshtu!  :pa dhembe: 

Ce duan me qene te virgjera ihere, kush po i do ashtu, me pas nusen e virgjer osht si me marr ne pune nje shofer qe sdi me i dhone makines  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Jack Watson

> Une kom vendos t'i boj i dhurat babes...
> 
> Ma gjeni nje klinike te tille se e coj mamin ta rregullojne nje cik se s'i dihet mos i ka krisur ne krye plakut tem t'ja boje nje virgjereshe


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe: 

Ça t'i boj se nuk m'lejo se te kisha gjelbru pak me reputacion.

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

Dridhesh veç asgjë nuk flet trupin tënd e mbulon stuhija te rrjedh loti të rrjedh gjaku *Veç Një Her Shkon Vajzëria*
keshtu na thot Elita 5

http://youtube.com/watch?v=D1XY4tKo4vc

sidoqoft si dihet
flm per kete lajm ishte dhe ne gazete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Po per te na kthyer virgjerine ne cunave sa kushton?

----------


## Apollyon

> Po per te na kthyer virgjerine ne cunave sa kushton?


:d                                          '

----------


## xfiles

He re ti se me ironi e thash,
ma kurse jeten.

----------


## Apollyon

> He re ti se me ironi e thash,
> ma kurse jeten.


Ne fakt ikona ishte per ate fjalen *"bah sa gjynah qe e vrane, cun me te mire skishe ku gjeje"* 
Kur te vdesesh asnje nuk thote se ke qene kurvar. Vetem ashtu mund te behesh i virgjer.

Kishte nenkuptim edhe ikona, nuk e futa kot.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

E paskan shtrenjt pazarin keta te Maqedonise. Andej ne Shqiperi kam degjuar qe kushton nja 100 mije leke te vjetra. Ky ndryshim cmimi vjen si pasoje e garrancise me te larte apo injorances me te larte?!

----------


## eldonel

Prap dallohet mos keni gajle ata qe dine ta dallojn .

----------


## J@mes

Ne fakt jam i mendimit se ne ditet e sotme, nje numer i vogel i femrave shpenzon per te kthyer ne vend cipezen. 
Pjesa me e madhe parapelqen ta mbaj lisho. 
Tundimi dhe nevoja i ben qe te harrojne shume shpejt "mekatet e tyre".  :perqeshje:

----------

